# Difference of job duties in RCMP, municpal and military police?



## dantheman (11 Feb 2009)

What are the differences between the RCMP, Military, and municipal police forces? In regards to their actual job duties – aside from the simplistic notion that RCMP is federal, military is military, and municipal is municipal. I have searched googly, wikipedia and this site but can not come up with the answer.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2009)

dantheman said:
			
		

> – aside from the simplistic notion that RCMP is federal, military is military, and municipal is municipal.


I would say you've answered your own question and that is the difference...jurisdiction.


----------



## Fusaki (18 Feb 2009)

> What are the differences between the RCMP, Military, and municipal police forces?



We all wear different hats.


----------

